# Photos-What Do You Use?



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Now i have a better camera when i get the time i intend to spend a little trying to improve on my photos.I have been using photobucket for a very long time and the only other i have tried Postimage.org but could not get on with it. I know there are many out there and wondered what a lot of you Guys use and which you think are the better Hosts. Terry


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not keen on photo hosting sites. I have a Photobucket account but rarely use it.

I have my own domain and a "home" account with "1and1" which gives me several Gb of storage space. I can flip files back and forth at will with a free FTP program called "ClassicFTP" - and host my own web sites.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I use Imageshack - http://imageshack.us/

It will re size for you if needed, but I normally re size and edit in Microsoft Office Picture Manager and load up.

I started using PB only when loading to this forum, as it seemed to be favored, but have now converted back to Imageshack.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I use Google's Picasa which links in to Picasa Web Albums and allows you to create links and embed images

I find it simpler than photobucket and it links seamlessly with Picasa which is the only photo-editing program I use.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I tend to use both Photobucket and Flickr and before that process images with Adobe Photoshop, but there is always Gimp available as a free to download alternative and it's a great application ! ... http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Image shack works for me for forum pics, though I use photobucket and Flickr for other purposes.


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

I use postimage.org

Simple and easy.


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

I find flickr for me to be the best to use.

I also have the flickr app on iphone and ipad - very handy


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Will Fly said:


> I'm not keen on photo hosting sites. I have a Photobucket account but rarely use it.
> 
> I have my own domain and a "home" account with "1and1" which gives me several Gb of storage space. I can flip files back and forth at will with a free FTP program called "ClassicFTP" - and host my own web sites.


I do the same. This way you are responsible for your own files and don't fall victim to the vagaries of the photo hosting sites.

Later,

William


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

Will Fly said:


> I'm not keen on photo hosting sites. I have a Photobucket account but rarely use it.
> 
> I have my own domain and a "home" account with "1and1" which gives me several Gb of storage space. I can flip files back and forth at will with a free FTP program called "ClassicFTP" - and host my own web sites.


I am interested to find out more about this type of option, can you supy some links?

I currently use lightroom and flickr but would prefer my own hosting solution.

Thanks

Neill


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Cloud photo-storage can be a real problem. There have been reports of free sites going bust through lack of sponsorship. One pro photographer I read, lost over 7000 images. I use two satellite hard drives for storage. For processing images, Photofitre for quickies and Lightzone for serious editing. Photoscape has several useful features. Lightzone is better than Lightroom in my humble opinion. All three are free.

Mike


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I agree that no-one should use any sole method to store photographs, or even two come to that, I have my collections backed up on more than one external hard-drive, both off-line and on another computer on my network. I only use Photobucket and Flickr for those photos I wish to put on forums and they both seem pretty flaky at times.. ...


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

a camera..


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to be an avid photographer back in the days of film - fine lenses, film stock, paper grade, darkroom techniques, yummy, yummy - but pressure of work and changing technology has meant I don't do much these days. I've never really got on with digital in the same way - the technical complexity doesn't do it for me. I have a photobucket account but use it very rarely.

All of which makes me think I should take it up again...


----------



## occamsrazor (Nov 21, 2013)

Tinypic.com or imgur.com. I dislike Photobucket as it doesn't play nice with Tapatalk, redirecting you to another page.


----------

